# Globales Makro in Excel über Button



## obi-j (21. Juni 2006)

Hi *,

wie kann ich ein Makro hinter einen Button legen was auf jeder Arbeitsmappe anwendbar ist. Muss dann sozusagen global gespeichert werden.

MFG
Philipp


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2006)

Speichere das Makro in der "persönlichen Arbeitsmappe"..die ist überall verfügbar.


----------

